
Async/Await Support for ExpressJS - ducaale
https://github.com/davidbanham/express-async-errors
======
tannhaeuser
On the one hand, I applaud the effort to take expressjs forward, but OTOH I
fear with ES6+ we're loosing the practicality, robustness, and backward-compat
nodejs stood for most of the time in pursue of "perfectness" (aka cool shit).
I have gone through subtle and not-so-subtle changes introduced in newer
nodejs version since around 0.4 (mostly around low-level stream semantics and
error handling/domains, and also npm woes), and I think even nodejs core
developers would agree these aspects suck and aren't very well conceived. In
the current LTS release (v10), the streams API breaks, again, for example. The
problem at this point is I've lost hope we're changing nodejs for the better;
new APIs just suck in another way and I can see a real risk of loosing
everything as APIs are being deprecated.

So I guess I'm saying we should kindof appreciate the classic nodejs ecosystem
(which is mostly a fantastic place to be in considering the alternatives).
Newer developments might not come to fruition because devlopers are
underestimating the energy required for maintainance, loosing interest as new
developments are getting the focus, attention span problems, etc.

------
jeffm3
Is this actually a good idea? (Genuinely asking, not sure. On a first thought
I'd say that that uncaught errors should crash and restart the server.)

